
We Are Gonna Need It - sloria
http://www.petrikainulainen.net/software-development/design/we-are-gonna-need-it/
======
tmikaeld
Isn't it kind of ironic that AGILE is created to help fix issues along the
road, but then AGILE itself is treated like it's written in stone.

I like the idea of rewriting or improving the rule-book as well, something
that should be applied more often to other things, for example religion.

